# New HD Channels already showing up



## jKp (Jan 13, 2006)

Universal Hd And Espn2 Hd and all new vooms are on now.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

What no starHD E* I want my Star!!!


----------



## sendy (Jan 18, 2006)

ALL THE HD CHANNELS ARE UP INCLUDING VOOM:lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Interesting ... the two new regular channels and the new 5 vooms are currently active on my 211 ... and I've only got the $9.99 sub on that box.

Paging JohnH ...


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

James Long said:


> Interesting ... the two new regular channels and the new 5 vooms are currently active on my 211 ... and I've only got the $9.99 sub on that box.
> 
> Paging JohnH ...


Think that I should order the $15 package now vs $20 package tomorrow ?


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Probably will disappear when the new packages are available. I wonder if they are FTA right now?


----------



## J2K7 (Jan 10, 2006)

The 7 new channels are on if you have an MPEG 4 receiver.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

{merged}


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

How do they look compared to the current channel HD channels?


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

So, as anticipated, new channels are only MPEG4, and current HD Channels are still MPEG2?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

normang said:


> So, as anticipated, new channels are only MPEG4, and current HD Channels are still MPEG2?


Just as promised on the Charlie Chat (although the Olympic channel isn't there yet - but it isn't February 1st yet either).


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

normang said:


> So, as anticipated, new channels are only MPEG4, and current HD Channels are still MPEG2?


I believe that's what Charlie said and what all the posts are indicating. Are you finding or expecting something different?


----------



## J2K7 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ron Barry, I don't have a calibrated eyeball but here's how they look:
ESPN2 same as ESPN HD
UNIHD about the same as TNT
New Vooms not much different than old ones.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

All new HD channels will be in MPEG4.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

They're not on here. I just checked, and after a reset, still not there.
I have a 211, and Voom & HD Pkg sub.
I don't have 129, so maybe they're not on 61.5 yet.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Jerry G said:


> I believe that's what Charlie said and what all the posts are indicating. Are you finding or expecting something different?


no, nothing different, just checking to see if what was said is delivered. What channels are UNHD and ESPN2?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

normang said:


> no, nothing different, just checking to see if what was said is delivered. What channels are UNHD and ESPN2?


9427 & 9425


----------



## hokieengineer (Jul 31, 2004)

James Long said:


> All new HD channels will be in MPEG4.


They are not in mpeg4/AVC, they are mpeg2, just hidden from the old HD receivers.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

hokieengineer said:


> They are not in mpeg4/AVC, they are mpeg2, just hidden from the old HD receivers.


So far, they're hidden from my new receiver also


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I've got 61.5 and a ViP-211 and see them ... but I'm not a Voom sub (yet).
Odd.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

James Long said:


> I've got 61.5 and a ViP-211 and see them ... but I'm not a Voom sub (yet).
> Odd.


WHAT!!! James, I am sooooo disappointed. Voom is fantastic!!!! Break out the checkbook and take the plunge!!!


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

James Long said:


> I've got 61.5 and a ViP-211 and see them ... but I'm not a Voom sub (yet).
> Odd.


Yep, odd. All my Voom and Dish HD's are still there, same as always, but nothing new. I'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## J2K7 (Jan 10, 2006)

Have you checked to see if they show up on the "all channels" or "all sub" lists?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

J2K7 said:


> Have you checked to see if they show up on the "all channels" or "all sub" lists?


Yep, check them both before and after a soft reset...nothing there.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

J2K7 said:


> Have you checked to see if they show up on the "all channels" or "all sub" lists?


Both.

From what I can tell they are only available to non-Voom subscribers.


----------



## pajer (Jan 9, 2004)

i currently sub to the voom and hd package with 211 and i am getting the 5 new voom plus espn2 and universal.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

J2K7 said:


> The 7 new channels are on if you have an MPEG 4 receiver.


What satellite are these channels on???


----------



## J2K7 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm getting them on 129 but others say they are also on 61.5.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

J2K7 said:


> I'm getting them on 129 but others say they are also on 61.5.


sounding like current Voom subs on 61.5 are not getting them yet.
I'm used to coming in second :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I forgot. My ViP-211 has feeds from both 61.5 and 129.

It must be the 129° ones that are hot and active.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

All 7 are now on the EPG, but only on the All Channels list, and still red.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Confirmed. At 61.5° they are red. Still 'free' at 129° at the moment.


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

They were on at 61.5. I have had them all night and still have them this morning.


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

but what is the quality of the new channels? do they rock? or do they suck? or are they the same?


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

New voom are like other voom, good but not top notch. ESPN2HD is just like ESPNHD and UniHD looks really good like the rest of the regular HDpack. All reports indicate UniHD full resoution with a wildly fluctuating bitrate. It is being said they are passing whatever feed they get from the source. 

I am also getting NY distant CBS-HD 6301 and 9483. I am not in NY DMA, but have waivers. Other posts I have seen say they are getting all NY locals in HD with waivers. I can't change my distants right now with dish, so i can't confirm.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

No Boston area HD locals today. I guess we are not in the first round of HD locals.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

I am receiving the distant local DT's from NY on 61.5. I'm in the STL DMA and have waivers. They were on the 211 this morning. I checked GMA and it was in HD.


----------



## Phil Monty (Jan 10, 2006)

I subscribe to the voom and regular hd pack, have a dish 1000 and a new 411 receiver and I am not getting any hd channels. All are in red w/ a message to call Dish if I want to subscribe to HD (at least that's what my wife, who is home is telling me). Guess I'll have to call dish when I get home. She did say that the two new channels show up in the guide.

Anyone else having this problem?

Phil


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

um 411 isn't mpeg4 is it? you won't see the new channels no matter what


----------



## Phil Monty (Jan 10, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> um 411 isn't mpeg4 is it? you won't see the new channels no matter what


Considering that it has MPEG4 stamped on the front of the receiver I assume that it will decode MPEG4. Even if it didn't, that doesn't explain why I no longer receive any HD channels.

BTW, the 411 is the 211 w/o the ethernet port.

Phil


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

ah, 411 is just a box they are no longer selling then? ok .


----------



## Phil Monty (Jan 10, 2006)

As I understand it, that is correct.

Phil


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Think of it as an early version of the ViP-211.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

My Dish 500 Is Pointing To 110 And 119. I Just Called And Upgraded To The Dishhd Silver Package. I Saw The Channels Chart And Noticed That The Voom Hd Channels Are On 61.5. Will I Have A Problem Getting Them? Or Would They Have To Install A Second Dish?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The upgrade deal includes the dish and switches needed.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

Great. Thanks James. Now Will That Dish Point To 61.5? And If So, Can I Get Cbshd On That Second Dish That They Will Install? I Already Have A Waiver From My Cbs Affiliate Here In Miami.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

The Channel Chart Also Has The Voom Channels On 129. Will The Installer Aim The Second Dish To 61.5 Or 129? I Would Like 61.5 Because That Way I Can Then Get Wcbs Hd Since I Have The Waiver.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

sounds like you would get the CBS feed then if you already have the waiver. just have to fax it to them. you do plan to get an OTA antenna though as well yes? more local HD that way until locals come up


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

I Already Have An Indoor Hdtv Antenna And I Get M Y Locals Hd. I Just Want To Know If They's Replace My Dish500 With Dish1000.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Folks,
Just to clear my head I have some questions.
These NEW channels are only showing up if you have the 211 or 622?
These NEW channels are on 61.5 and 129?
Is this the time to call in for a 622?


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

satguy06 said:


> I Already Have An Indoor Hdtv Antenna And I Get M Y Locals Hd. I Just Want To Know If They's Replace My Dish500 With Dish1000.


South Florida, the Northeast (where I am) and Southern Texas are out of range for the DISH 1000 to receive three satellites. We need the DISH 500 with a second DISH to receive 61.5 in the east to get all of the channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SMosher said:


> Folks,
> Just to clear my head I have some questions.
> These NEW channels are only showing up if you have the 211 or 622?
> These NEW channels are on 61.5 and 129?
> Is this the time to call in for a 622?


Yes, yes, yes.

You will need to upgrade to DishHD to view the new channels.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

pajer said:


> i currently sub to the voom and hd package with 211 and i am getting the 5 new voom plus espn2 and universal.


I knew that I should have taken the chance and added the $5 voom pack


----------

